# New Speedrecord! with 13mm steel



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I shot the 13mm Steel ball with band´s that i normaly use for 16mm steel and the pouch from the 12mm.
this bandset bring realy nice speed! and a good impact.
i use the Fistgrip for this work.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is very impressive!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

I like this video nice power and speed good job.


----------

